# A few from the garden



## davholla (Jun 3, 2016)

A spider on a brick



EF7A8710spiderbrick by davholla2002, on Flickr

Lyonetia clerkella caterpillar



EF7A8708caterpillarappleleaf by davholla2002, on Flickr

Tachystola acroxantha an Australian moth now in the UK




EF7A8143moth by davholla2002, on Flickr

L Niger Larva




EF7A8277larva by davholla2002, on Flickr


----------



## jcdeboever (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice set. Amazing what you can see if you slow down and look. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## davholla (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you


----------

